# can you feed fish with fruit and veggies?



## twoinchina (Mar 6, 2007)

I read it somewhere that fish can eat cucumbers and zucchini.

I tried blanched (otherwise it won't sink) zucchini and only my swordtails liked it. 

what are other healthy feeding options for the fish?

fish:

2 male red swordtails

1 blushing angelfish

3 female gouramis

1 rainbow shark

1 common pleco

if you feed your fish with veggies/fruit what are the rules on removing it from the tank (after how long)?

thank you


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Many fish require veggies in their diet. I feed my cichlids, plecos, and tinfoil barbs zucchini quite frequently. Spinach is another good veggie to feed your finny friends. I used to have some red pacus that could be hand fed grapes. That was really cool.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yes those vegies are fine, you could try culturing green algae to see if they like it.


----------



## twoinchina (Mar 6, 2007)

*how do you grow green algae?*

I would really appreciate some advice regarding growing algae 

thanks in advance

another question: are there fruit/veggies harmful to the fish/no-no foods?
if so - what are they? 

are there any other veggies apart from zucchini, spinach and cucumbers that your fish might need in their diet? 
fruit?

thank you


----------



## Kate (Feb 26, 2007)

Fruit may be too acidic to feed to your fishies (my best guess), but the experts here will have to clarify that. Good luck!


----------



## Picklee (Feb 22, 2007)

Some fish are strictly herbivores, such as my two silver-dollars. I feed them small chunks of celery because I got tired of them eating up all of my bamboo! I've fed fruit before, so I cannot comment on that. You'd probably want to remove anything that has gone uneaten after 5 minutes of inactivity. Most stuff will float so it's no difficulty. Try to keep the foods your feeding them fairly neutral, i.e. nothing too acidic. Just start trying some different stuff, if the fish doesn't like it, then the fish won't eat it, and it might be bad for it anyway so don't feed it that food anymore. Just experiment!


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

Kate said:


> Fruit may be too acidic to feed to your fishies (my best guess), but the experts here will have to clarify that. Good luck!


Yes, I never fed much fruit as well. Especially the acidic ones. From time to time I fed a small piece of apple or banana but never left it in the tank for longer then an hour or so.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

dont feed onions- bad for the fishies


----------



## jb92 (Mar 11, 2007)

oyu can feed them cucumber, lettuce, carrots, peas just make sure to take them out the next day especially with cucumber as when i left mine in i lost a tinfoil barb , kribensis and a flying fox as it starved the water of oxygen.


----------



## saxenamohitm (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey!
I even have dollars in my tank..and i'm soon planning to turn it into a planted tank...
How do i condition my dollars not to have my plants for lunch and dinner beforehand to avoid damage...
I was planning to start feeding them boiled peas but thought i should go for a second opinion on this because the primary motive here is to condition them to avoid my plants...
currently i'm feeding them small floating pellets..

My fishstock currently includes..
4 mollies
4 dollars
3 angels
2 plecos

Also please advice me on how do i feed them peas or other veggies if i really have to.. 
(eg boiled, peeled, mashed peas??)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

feed your pleco's cucumbers or zucchinis, they like those i think


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 18, 2007)

Its ok to feed them vegtables and quite good for them but i wouldn't go for high acidic fruits suck as oranges could mess up your levels try vegtables like zuccini and shelled peas


----------

